# Z8 One Of The Best Detailing Products Ever?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think so I used some today on top of my 4 coats of Vics wax and it really has added to the finish nice and blingly.They way I use it is I have it in a Dodo spritzer I spray it on the panels 2 or 3 wipe it around with a Sonus MF pad and wipe it with a good MF towel and its so so easy to use I only use about 15ml on my Toyota Auris and it looks fantastic I think even better than the 4 coats of wax:thumb:I will always have some Z8 I can see why there is a big demand for it because its so damn good.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting post, always hear that it adds 'a little extra' to most finishes 

Is it not more a spray sealant than a QD, if so how long is it supposed to last for?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a spray sealant and dose last up to 4 weeks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i love it (apart from the standard spray head that is) going to try some duragloss 951 soon though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the smell too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> Interesting post, always hear that it adds 'a little extra' to most finishes
> 
> Is it not more a spray sealant than a QD, if so how long is it supposed to last for?


its a spray sealant - not a QD :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah right great  and its ok to go over the top of waxes? May be swayed into getting some


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its fine over wax and sealants


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Get some pics up of the results on the Auris ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> Get some pics up of the results on the Auris ?


+1 come on Ross!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Digi Cam is down honest and I dont want to make you green with envy:wave::lol::lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i must be the only one who thinks this is just "alright" wasnt bad, but i flogged it after a couple of tries

no better than duragloss 951, and imo, FK425 is better  mega mega easy to use


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I once used this and wasn't impressed with the way you apply it.

I think I will try a different technique and bottle and see how it goes.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

do you use it in a Finger Pump or Trigger Dodo Bottle?

I was just wondering if the sealant made the trigger gum up at all?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Z8 is a product ill never be without

just purchased another 2 and a 85% full bottle from jerry318 from here

if i cant see any difference in using a product ill say so and probably never buy it again,

with Z8 i can see what it does to my paint which is why i use it frequently!

if you have pearl its a must!

infact its a must for any paint lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> do you use it in a Finger Pump or Trigger Dodo Bottle?
> 
> I was just wondering if the sealant made the trigger gum up at all?


i use mine in one of these:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_711.html

much better imo:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah that seems better. A spritz rather than a jet.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Yeah that seems better. A spritz rather than a jet.


yep, seem to use less product as well


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

my Z8 is decanted into this

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_756.html


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to see results man!

It is another of those products that simply you don't hear a bad word about and is on my hit list of soon products to try and get hold of.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Been using Z8 since it was first introduced years ago. Superb product. I always dilute mine 60/40 with spring water and it doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Phill_S said:


> I want to see results man!
> 
> It is another of those products that simply you don't hear a bad word about and is on my hit list of soon products to try and get hold of.


my car after a session of Z8 at UD09


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

TH lines - corrrr!!:argie::argie::argie:

was that with just Z8?? or a top up after a waxing sesh?? - whatever it looks lovely and seen the pics from UD's in PVW the other month - some incredible dubs there this year:thumb:

also on a side note you managing that go that low on coilvers or is it bagged?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

it had 3 layers of SN about a week before UD09, then washed as normal and blinged up with Z8 at the show 

it is indeed bagged 

though with a little fettling much lower that it was in that picture 

(few pics in my profile)


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Not been that impressed with Z8 on my car. It didn't seem to add much to the finish as it's white, would be better on other colours I imagine?


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> it had 3 layers of SN about a week before UD09, then washed as normal and blinged up with Z8 at the show
> 
> it is indeed bagged
> 
> ...


ok cool, so not all Z8's doing - whatever it doesn't matter, as it looks seriously rather damn good whatever is on it!

and pics......seen - wowzers!:argie:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> my Z8 is decanted into this
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_756.html


Great bottles, just need to find something to fill mine with!


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used it on many cars , different colors including black , ,, i don't find it adds anything to a Perfect finish (after compounding , polishing and finishing) , i don't find it add anything really , but i just use it for the "Sealant" protection about Z2-ZFX'ed


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

here's a car i did this week , perfectly polished with rotary and Megs 80's range , then applied Zemol CleanerWax (coz the customer wanted the Cheapest LSP protection) , topped up with Z8


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

I find Z8's fine as a top up when your wax is starting to wear out, but I would never use it over a nice new layer of wax, as although it adds a bit extra it looks a bit too...dull.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I like Z8 either on it's own if you dont mind a drop in protection for added looks for a week. Plus it seems to float when you stick it on a Z*mol field spray bottle:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

love the product. It certainly seems to add that extra bit of wetness on top of the wax I lay on my pearl red car.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

swordjo said:


> I like Z8 either on it's own if you dont mind a drop in protection for added looks for a week. Plus it seems to float when you stick it on a Z*mol field spray bottle:


wow, its so magic it floats :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its been turning heads today on my car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its been turning heads today on my car.


at least some people have seen it  wheres the bl00dy pics Ross?!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

first time I used Z-8 was over UPGP on my Saab, and I was blown away for a week, every time I looked at the car :thumb:

Its a good product no doubt, but so are many others. I dont think any of these 'best xxx ever' threads really hold true as there are so many products and everyone has different needs, likes and dislikes. 'Best' is about the most subjective word in the english language :lol:

Still, Z-8 will have a place in the cupboard for a good while yet


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> at least some people have seen it  wheres the bl00dy pics Ross?!


I am working on it and my order from Motorgeek came looks like my sisters car will be getting a bit of a ONR wash.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I am working on it and my order from Motorgeek came looks like my sisters car will be getting a bit of a ONR wash.


sounds good:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

swordjo said:


> I like Z8 either on it's own if you dont mind a drop in protection for added looks for a week. Plus it seems to float when you stick it on a Z*mol field spray bottle:


:doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have some Optimum Detailer or I could use some DP Spray wax?Hmmm


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have some Optimum Detailer or I could use some DP Spray wax?Hmmm


some and some to compare the two maybe?..


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

think its brill, use it after every wash


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

hi guys, maybe a stupid question but you mention you have put z8 ontop of waxes for that extra bit of 'bling' but what do you do once u think the look isnt lating anylonger? can you apply wax ontop?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

****er92 said:


> hi guys, maybe a stupid question but you mention you have put z8 ontop of waxes for that extra bit of 'bling' but what do you do once u think the look isnt lating anylonger? can you apply wax ontop?


you can, but Z8 tops up the protection as well anyway..


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Anybody have any news on stock of Z-8?? I've tried Pro-detailing but they refuse to sell me only Z-8 (They will release one if I make an order of over £60..........:wall:, I only want Z-8!), No wonder they are closing down. CYC have been out for a while and Zainoeurope showing out of stock.

Has anyone used this company...........

http://www.advancedcarproducts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=10Z8

It has Z-8 on the website but nothing about stock levels.

Cheers for the help Guy's..........:thumb::thumb:

Howard


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody have any news on stock of Z-8?? I've tried Pro-detailing but they refuse to sell me only Z-8 (They will release one if I make an order of over £60..........:wall:, I only want Z-8!), No wonder they are closing down.
> 
> ...


pro detailing sold me only one bottle no problem like 2 days ago 

i received it today

and you cant buy from there it just re-directs you to the zaino store


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> pro detailing sold me only one bottle no problem like 2 days ago
> 
> i received it today


Since the post on DW he had a massive flood of orders for Z-8 I was just too slow!! Becasue the orders were for just Z-8 (Most anyway) they are saving the rest for his loyal customers and I don't fit into that category.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hmm and you would have thought a sale is a sale

oh well

good luck


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> hmm and you would have thought a sale is a sale
> 
> oh well
> 
> good luck


I could not agree more! In this economic climate you would think people would be fighting for your cash but hey I think I'll have to save my cash for Tim @ Cleanyourcar or ZainoEurope.

:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

just to rub it in a bit :lol:

2 unused and the one i bought off jerry318 decanted into an SP spritzer









:argie: love Z8


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> Becasue the orders were for just Z-8 (Most anyway) they are saving the rest for his loyal customers and I don't fit into that category.


You what????? Thats an absolute joke imo!!!

No wonder i dont purchase from there.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> You what????? Thats an absolute joke imo!!!
> 
> No wonder i dont purchase from there.


Hi Grizzle, I could not understand myself, I sent the guy an e-mail asking about Z-8 stock levels, I received an e-mail back and it was like it was written by a child " I'm not going to sell you my Zaino unless you buy £XX amount!" I think it's safe to say he isn't getting my cash!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

lol nice customer relations then!


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> just to rub it in a bit :lol:
> 
> 2 unused and the one i bought off jerry318 decanted into an SP spritzer
> 
> ...


I don't hate you very much - honest!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> just to rub it in a bit :lol:
> 
> 2 unused and the one i bought off jerry318 decanted into an SP spritzer
> 
> ...


There are names for people like you!!...........

(Now all I have to do is find out where you live!!)


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

after a recomendation fro, robbie at valet magic i got some Z8, and used it on my bmw e24 after a detail. whet to a show, quick squirt of z8 job done !

it used it on top of vix wax, and it did add something to the look of the car imo.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a quick note for people looking for Z8

Lee has loads of stock of Z8 and Z2 at the moment

P&P is very cheap also

http://www.prestigepolish.co.uk/item/Zaino_Maintain_Z8-Grand-Finale-Spray-Seal_0_0_97_0.html


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Just a quick note for people looking for Z8
> 
> Lee has loads of stock of Z8 and Z2 at the moment
> 
> ...


Ooo he has Z7:lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Ooo he has Z7:lol::lol:


resist Ross resist!!:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> resist Ross resist!!:lol:


Trying lol


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Can Z8 be used soley as a LSP? or is it best to use as a QD?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Apparently you, can it gives up to 4 weeks durability which ain't bad.


----------

